# When do their paws stop growing?



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I've heard (so take this with a grain of salt), that dog's paws are among the first body parts to stop growing and reach their full size by 6-7 months. So you're probably good to buy your boots now! I believe Ruffwear boots are among the most popular brands.


----------

